# whats the max distance on a horizontal vent?



## sjbene123 (Nov 10, 2013)

i went to a guys house the other day and they had 2 full bathrooms on front of house the toilets drained but lacked that quick suction i think either the vtr is slightly clogged or it isnt to par with code there is about a 15ft run of horizontal vent through attic before it turns up through roof ....isnt there a rule about 1/3 of pipe being horizontal .think they just wanted the vent on the backside of house.any advice fellas i was thinking about cutting a vent in attic close to front and adding an aav to the attic that should be up to par right ?or a bird could've built a nest in vent not sure whats the upc code on horizontal vents anyone


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

sjbene123 said:


> i went to a guys house the other day and they had 2 full bathrooms on front of house the toilets drained but lacked that quick suction i think either the vtr is slightly clogged or it isnt to par with code there is about a 15ft run of horizontal vent through attic before it turns up through roof ....isnt there a rule about 1/3 of pipe being horizontal .think they just wanted the vent on the backside of house.any advice fellas i was thinking about cutting a vent in attic close to front and adding an aav to the attic that should be up to par right ?or a bird could've built a nest in vent not sure whats the upc code on horizontal vents anyone


Want answers to code? Prove you're a licensed plumber in the intro section please


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

We get a distance here based on dfu load and vent pipe size. There's a chart in our code book


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Vents are overrated...
Fuggedaboudit...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Omg, there isn't an aav in the attic? Add one immediately, might need to add two actually.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm the last guy you want to ask about toilets right now.


----------



## sjbene123 (Nov 10, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Want answers to code? Prove you're a licensed plumber in the intro section please


im not im a drain dude


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It matters is it copper pipe cast or PVC. Ther all diff lengths on vents


----------



## sjbene123 (Nov 10, 2013)

its 3 inch abs


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Still no intro???? 15'- 3".... Come on man


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

change it to schedule 40 pvc and you can go 22 feet


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Go stainless it's 50'


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Glass it's 65


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Go stainless it's 50'


No go schedule 40 brass and hurry!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I still like Orangeberg...


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

garden hose is my preference!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Trojan makes a pretty good product


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok the last two replies went in a direction I don't feel comfortable with.

<laughing>


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*For those not already in the plumbing trade.* 
PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.

Thanks.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Give the poor guy a break. If you need an ISO drawn up showing the proper way to run the vent, let me know


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Optimus Primer said:


> Give the poor guy a break. If you need an ISO drawn up showing the proper way to run the vent, let me know


It's been a while... :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Redwood said:


> It's been a while... :laughing:


Yeah it has. I was hoping he would ask. I need to brush up on my skills.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe an ISO showing how to find your way back to the PZ. :thumbup:

Good to see ya HP.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

sjbene123 said:


> i went to a guys house the other day and they had 2 full bathrooms on front of house the toilets drained but lacked that quick suction i think either the vtr is slightly clogged or it isnt to par with code there is about a 15ft run of horizontal vent through attic before it turns up through roof ....isnt there a rule about 1/3 of pipe being horizontal .think they just wanted the vent on the backside of house.any advice fellas i was thinking about cutting a vent in attic close to front and adding an aav to the attic that should be up to par right ?or a bird could've built a nest in vent not sure whats the upc code on horizontal vents anyone


 Horizontal vent? Are you talking about a branch vent? Seems a professional plumber would use a tad bit better terminology. There are very few situations where a horizontal branch can be used as the 'vent'. The 1/3 of the pipe being horizontal is something I have never heard of. Maybe in your area but not here. Also--I have my doubts about you. How about answering the following questions, and lets see what you got? Even if you're under a different code, you should get this right.


1) What is the maximum number of fixture units that may discharge into a three inch wet vented system?

2) The minimum size of a roof conductor serving a roof with a projected area of 4613 Sq feet and a rainfall rate of 3 inches per hour is?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If your jurisdiction is governed by the UPC, see Table 7-5. It has all the info you need to answer your question.


----------



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Minnesotas plumbing code is made by a board of people and is alot more strict than all the other states. A water closet must be vented within 4 feet of trap 1 1/4 is 2'6. 1/1/2 is 3'6 2" is 5' etc.. ive read plumbing books where they allow flat venting (a vent that offsets more than 45 degrees below 6" of the fixtures spill line is illegal here. Im looking at books made in other states and they are putting a 3x2 wye in the ground 3" picking up the toilet and the the 2" shooting to the wall and 90s up as the vent..... i wish we could do that


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

How old are the toilets? I'm not convinced inadequate venting would cause a toilet to not flush properly. The vent would only contribute to the drain flowing properly not the actual flush. Anybody else have opinions on this? Haha of course you do! And yes as far as I know under 1/3 of TDL of your vent should be horizontal. (UPC)

Uh oh no intro?! How did he slip through, disregard above and hire a licensed plumber.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Horizontal vent? Are you talking about a branch vent? Seems a professional plumber would use a tad bit better terminology. There are very few situations where a horizontal branch can be used as the 'vent'. The 1/3 of the pipe being horizontal is something I have never heard of. Maybe in your area but not here. Also--I have my doubts about you. How about answering the following questions, and lets see what you got? Even if you're under a different code, you should get this right.
> 
> 1) What is the maximum number of fixture units that may discharge into a three inch wet vented system?
> 
> 2) The minimum size of a roof conductor serving a roof with a projected area of 4613 Sq feet and a rainfall rate of 3 inches per hour is?


I have a license and I don't know the answer to #2. I suppose I could figure it out, maybe.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plumbbest51 said:


> Minnesotas plumbing code is made by a board of people and is alot more strict than all the other states. A water closet must be vented within 4 feet of trap 1 1/4 is 2'6. 1/1/2 is 3'6 2" is 5' etc.. ive read plumbing books where they allow flat venting (a vent that offsets more than 45 degrees below 6" of the fixtures spill line is illegal here. Im looking at books made in other states and they are putting a 3x2 wye in the ground 3" picking up the toilet and the the 2" shooting to the wall and 90s up as the vent..... i wish we could do that


We can run a flat 2" vent off a toilet like that but the 2" must pick up the lav. The flat drain must be rinsed


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd look for another reason why the toilets aren't flushing...

Like I said vents are way overrated....


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Maybe an ISO showing how to find your way back to the PZ. :thumbup:
> 
> Good to see ya HP.


Thanks. I had a lot going on plus I cut down on the posting due to all the drama a few months ago. Been real busy at work. Trying to spend a lot of my free time with my mom. My dad passed away on Aug 3.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> I have a license and I don't know the answer to #2. I suppose I could figure it out, maybe.


 I hope so. It is not a tough question to answer. But it sure is for any infiltrators on PZ.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> I hope so. It is not a tough question to answer. But it sure is for any infiltrators on PZ.


Yeah just took a quick glance at my code book and found the answer, no experience with storm drainage here, the question sounded intimidating though lol.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> I have a license and I don't know the answer to #2. I suppose I could figure it out, maybe.





love2surf927 said:


> Yeah just took a quick glance at my code book and found the answer, no experience with storm drainage here, the question sounded intimidating though lol.


I assume you found your answer in Table 11-2. (CPC)

According to Table D-1, it looks like love to surf's rainfall rate in Carlsbad is 1.5" per hour, as is mine in Palo Alto.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Actually I used 11-1 for vertical as I related the term conductor to vertical drainage. (again no experience in storm drainage) I was referred to table 11-1 by 1106.1 just above the tables. Do you know the table numbers by heart? I assumed a conductor was a vertical fitting that basically receives the water and adapts to a pipe, right? Sorry not familiar with the terminology. I'm a storm drainage kook.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know them by heart, but I do know how to find them. And, I know a bunch of inspectors who enjoy when I try to stump them with a code question now and then.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> I assume you found your answer in Table 11-2. (CPC)
> 
> According to Table D-1, it looks like love to surf's rainfall rate in Carlsbad is 1.5" per hour, as is mine in Palo Alto.


I don't see table D-1 where is that?


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

sjbene123 said:


> i went to a guys house the other day and they had 2 full bathrooms on front of house the toilets drained but lacked that quick suction i think either the vtr is slightly clogged or it isnt to par with code there is about a 15ft run of horizontal vent through attic before it turns up through roof ....isnt there a rule about 1/3 of pipe being horizontal .think they just wanted the vent on the backside of house.any advice fellas i was thinking about cutting a vent in attic close to front and adding an aav to the attic that should be up to par right ?or a bird could've built a nest in vent not sure whats the upc code on horizontal vents anyone


 If you're willing to Paypal me $100, I will answer any single plumbing question you may have.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Il do it for $99


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll do it for 98.99.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think there is a guy on CraigsList that will answer questions for $25...:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> I'll do it for 98.99.


$98.97 here..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

sjbene123 said:


> im not im a drain dude












Well 'drain dude,' did you ever solve your dilemma?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Done


----------

